

How do you find high traffic websites for my private advertising network? - iworkforthem

I am looking for a few high traffic websites for my advertising network. Right now, I am using quantcast.com to help me guess the traffic of my publishers' websites. It is a largely manual process right now, I was wondering if any one has a better way to seek out those high traffic sites?<p>- to bounce ideas off anyone... one way I can think of is to filter those high traffic websites on flippa.com, seek out similar/top search results on google and then make contact with the websites owners. But the problem here is that, most of these websites are largely file sharing/porn in nature.
======
RBerenguel
Are you focusing on some niche or just a broad advertising network? If you are
just niche-ing, just google and browse similar content as the one you found,
then check its stats. It can be slow, but it will be a sure fire way to pick
the best.

Cheers,

Ruben

~~~
iworkforthem
Definitely a niche topics... The issue is with Googling will most likely to
bring back USA/UK websites, and not the tons of Russian, Spanish and Chinese
related websites on the same niche topic which still bring in loads of
traffic. Missing out quite a bit of cheap traffic there.

Anyone got any idea how to solve this? Most of the time, I will use site:.eu
or site:.co.jp to limit the search, but then again, it is not in its native
language/context, the results are often not relevant. :(

